# Pensacola Fly Club



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Three meetings each month:

Business
Fly tying and Casting Instruction
Saturday Lunch, more instruction and "Lies and truth stretching"
Spring Auction of new and used equipment

School for beginners

Newsletter each month (also available on website)

Website: http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like a very active club. I wish I lived somewhere closer. I still have 20+ years until I can retire (maybe 25+ with the current economy).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I wish I lived somewhere closer.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fly Fishing Club*

First membership meeting of the year will be Tuesday, Jan 3, at 7:00 PM.
Fly tying + fish stories will be Thursday, Jan 12, at 7:00 PM
Clinic with casting instruction, fly tying, and lunch will be Saturday, Jan 21, at 9:00 AM. (Check the clinic video on the website flyfishpensacola.com)
Always 1st Tuesday, 2nd Thursday, and 3rd Saturday.

Dues are $30 a year, includes lunch at clinics and outings.
Club meets at Miraflores Park on 17th just north of the launch ramp.
New members always welcome!!!!


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

video:


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

First meeting of the year is Tomorrow (Tuesday Jan 3 @ 7 PM) evening
@ Miraflores Park clubhouse on 17th just north of the launch ramp
Go under rr bridge on 17th if traveling north and then take first left.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Next meeting is Tuesday Feb 7 @ Miraflores Clubhouse on 17th.

http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/


----------



## WickedWaze (Feb 9, 2012)

I will have to check you guys out. My dad is an avid fly tier and has fished a few times but I am very new to it all.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

There is a fly tying session tonight where you could meet some of the guys at 7:00, and the February Clinic (casting and tying and talk) will be Feb 18. 9:00 til lunch. Bring your dad.


----------

